# Εσείς έχετε "ελληνικό πόδι";



## nickel (Sep 2, 2013)

Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι δεν έχω ελληνικό πόδι. Κοίταξα προσεχτικά τα δάχτυλα του ποδιού μου και, εκτός από τη διαπίστωση ότι είναι πάλι καιρός να κάνω πεντικιούρ, ανακάλυψα επίσης ότι έχω ρωμαϊκό πόδι (ή μήπως ρωμαίικο;). Το «ελληνικό πόδι» είναι το λεγόμενο σύνδρομο ή δάχτυλο Μόρτον, μια δυσμορφία όπου το δεύτερο δάχτυλο του ποδιού είναι μεγαλύτερο σε μήκος από το μεγάλο. Ωραία φωτογραφία έχει στη Wikipedia.










*Morton's toe, Greek foot, LaMay toe, Morton's syndrome, long toe = σύνδρομο Μόρτον, δάχτυλο Μόρτον*


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2013)

Εγώ έχω αιγυπτιακό πόδι. Το ήξερα ότι κατάγομαι από την Κλεοπάτρα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 2, 2013)

...δυσμορφία;;; *Δυσμορφία;;; ΔΥΣΜΟΡΦΙΑ;;;!!!*

ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και έχω ελληνικό πόδι!!! 
Κάτσε να τελειώσω τη δουλειά μου να βγάλω μια φωτό, να δείτε ποιος έχει το γονίδιο του ελληνισμού εδώ!

...αμ αυτό το κελτικό, τι σου λέει;


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2013)

Και επειδή ξέρω ότι θα μπείτε στον πειρασμό: αυτό εδώ το σύνδρομο *δεν* λέγεται ελληνικός δάχτυλος.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 2, 2013)

Nα πάρει! Πάλι τίποτα για την περίπτωσή μου. 
Εγώ έχω μια παραλλαγή του ρωμαϊκού+ελληνικό: το τρίτο δεν έχει το ίδιο μήκος με τα άλλα δύο, που είναι ισομήκη, αλλά τα τρία επόμενα ακολουθούν αρμονικά φθίνουσα πορεία. :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Και επειδή ξέρω ότι θα μπείτε στον πειρασμό: αυτό εδώ το σύνδρομο *δεν* λέγεται ελληνικός δάχτυλος.



Υπάρχει και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο, όμως. ;):devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2013)

Με αριστερό αιγυπτιακό και δεξιό ελληνικό κερδίζουμε τίποτα, μάστορα;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 2, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με αριστερό αιγυπτιακό και δεξιό ελληνικό κερδίζουμε τίποτα, μάστορα;



Τα άπαντα του Καβάφη


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2013)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι για να είναι πλήρες το νήμα, πρέπει να βάλουμε όλοι φωτογραφίες του ποδιού μας. :lol:


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Εγώ έχω αιγυπτιακό πόδι. Το ήξερα ότι κατάγομαι από την Κλεοπάτρα!



Ναι, αλλά η Κλεοπάτρα ήταν από τον οίκο των Λαγιδών, που παντρεύονταν μόνο με τ' αδέρφια τους, άρα η Κλεοπάτρα θα είχε μακεδονικό πόδι.:twit:

Πάντως το παραπάνω είναι μύθος. Όχι μόνο δεν σχετίζονται με συγκεκριμένο λαό τα συγκεκριμένα σχήματα, αλλά και μόνο το πρώτο είναι φυσιολογικό σχήμα. Τα υπόλοιπα έχουν μεν να κάνουν με την γενετική αλλά όχι με ένα και μοναδικό γονίδιο ούτε είναι πληθυσμιακά συγκεντρωμένα τα δείγματα αυτά.


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2013)

...
I walk like an Egyptian, but then again, I've got two left feet. :twit:






Foreign types with their hookah pipes sing: 
Way-oh-way-oh-way-ooo-aaa-ooo... 
Walk like an Egyptian


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, αλλά η Κλεοπάτρα ήταν από τον οίκο των Λαγιδών, που παντρεύονταν μόνο με τ' αδέρφια τους, άρα η Κλεοπάτρα θα είχε μακεδονικό πόδι.:twit:


Αν σου πω το πατρικό μου όνομα, θα νομίσεις ότι σου κάνω πλάκα.:lol:


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2013)

Πρώτον, καταγγέλλω την κατάταξη αυτή ως εμφανώς και ανάλγητα ρατσιστική, γιατί απαξίωσε να λάβει υπόψη της τα πόδια των χόμπιτ. :twit:

Και κατά δεύτερον, τι θα μου πείτε, αν βεβαιώσω υπεύθυνα ότι το δεξί μου πόδι είναι ελληνικό και το αριστερό αιγυπτιακό;! 

(Πρώτη φορά είχα διαβάσει γι' αυτή την παραδοξότητα στο περιοδικό Discover εδώ, και θυμάμαι να επισημαίνεται με προσοχή ότι [This] research has not been subjected to formal peer review). Μήπως θα 'πρεπε να περιμένουμε πρώτα να ψαχτεί λίγο η θεωρία; ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2013)

Earion said:


> Και κατά δεύτερον, τι θα μου πείτε, αν βεβαιώσω υπεύθυνα ότι το δεξί μου πόδι είναι ελληνικό και το αριστερό αιγυπτιακό;!


Ότι έχουμε μακρινή μοραΐτικη συγγένεια;


drsiebenmal said:


> Με αριστερό αιγυπτιακό και δεξιό ελληνικό κερδίζουμε τίποτα, μάστορα;


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2013)

Το όνομα είναι επειδή το βλέπουμε το ελληνικό πόδι σε πολλά ελληνικά αγάλματα, ενώ το αιγυπτιακό στην αιγυπτιακή τέχνη (αν και εκεί μου φαίνεται ότι είναι τόσο στυλιζαρισμενα τα πράματα που όλα τα δάχτυλα είναι ισομήκη). 
Εγώ έχω φυσιολογικό πόδι, ήγουν αιγυπτιακό, και ελπίζω όσοι έχουν κέλτικο να μη φοράνε ποτέ πέδιλα και τρομάζουμε οι υπόλοιποι.


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2013)

Αμάν, το προσπέρασα το δικό σου, Δόκτορα, γιατί πήγα κατευθείαν στο κλιπάκι που έβαλε ο Δαεμάνος. Προτιμήσεις είν' αυτές. (Και αναμνήσεις).


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> ... και ελπίζω όσοι έχουν κέλτικο να μη φοράνε ποτέ πέδιλα και τρομάζουμε οι υπόλοιποι.



Ή να θιγόμαστε με το middle toe under the mistletoe το middle finger που είναι ελληνικός δάκτυλος, το κατάπυγον.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 2, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Nα πάρει! Πάλι τίποτα για την περίπτωσή μου.
> Εγώ έχω μια παραλλαγή του ρωμαϊκού+ελληνικό: το τρίτο δεν έχει το ίδιο μήκος με τα άλλα δύο, που είναι ισομήκη, αλλά τα τρία επόμενα ακολουθούν αρμονικά φθίνουσα πορεία. :laugh:


Κι εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο! Εδώ βλέπουμε καθαρά την επίδραση του ρωμαϊκού στοιχείου στην ελληνική γενετική ιδιοσυγκρασία


----------



## Themis (Sep 2, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Εγώ έχω μια παραλλαγή του ρωμαϊκού+ελληνικό: *το τρίτο* δεν έχει το ίδιο μήκος με τα άλλα δύο, που είναι ισομήκη, αλλά *τα τρία επόμενα* ακολουθούν αρμονικά φθίνουσα πορεία.





dharvatis said:


> Κι εγώ *ακριβώς το ίδιο*!


Αναρωτιέμαι τι από τα τρία συμβαίνει: Είσαστε και οι δυο εξαδάκτυλοι; Έπαψε το 3+3 να κάνει 6; Ή μήπως χρειάζομαι σέρβις;


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2013)

Themis said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι τι από τα τρία συμβαίνει: Είσαστε και οι δυο εξαδάκτυλοι; Έπαψε το 3+3 να κάνει 6; Ή μήπως χρειάζομαι σέρβις;



Έλα, βρε Θέμη, 
δεν πρέπει να πειράζεις τα παιδιά 
κι ας έχουν ενίοτε περίσσια δάχτυλα
μην τους χαλάς την καρδιά
γιατί, ναι, _Είν' εντάξει τα παιδιά!_






Άλλωστε γι' αυτό έγραψε η Μπέρνη «μια παραλλαγή του ρωμαϊκού+ελληνικό»: 5 τα ρωμαϊκά + 1 το ελληνικό (αυτό που θα δείξουν και στους δυο μας που τους τσιγκλάμε). Ξέρεις τι εστί εξαδάκτυλος; Αλάργο, ματιάζουν άσχημα αυτοί. :woot: :laugh:


----------



## sarant (Sep 3, 2013)

Αριστερό ελληνικό, δεξί ελληνορωμαϊκό.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 3, 2013)

Themis said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι τι από τα τρία συμβαίνει: Είσαστε και οι δυο εξαδάκτυλοι; Έπαψε το 3+3 να κάνει 6; Ή μήπως χρειάζομαι σέρβις;



Άλλος έχει το όνομα κι άλλος τη χάρη. 
Η πρόταση, σχολαστικέ μου τύπε, αναλύεται ως εξής: το τρίτο δεν έχει το ίδιο μήκος με τα δύο πρώτα, αλλά αυτό και τα δύο επόμενα (σύνολο τρία) ακολουθούν φθίνουσα πορεία.
Κατάλαβες τώρα ή θες να σ' το ψάλω και σε τροχαϊκό αναπαιστικό δακτυλικό πόδα; ;)

Να, λοιπόν:

Αχ και να ήτανε τα δαχτυλάκια
αιγυπτιώτικα, ρωμαϊκάκια
ή ελληνόπουλα αγαπημένα
κι όχι παράταιρα, ξεταιριασμένα,
όπως τα κέλτικα που σε προσβάλλουν
από το πέδιλο σαν ξεπροβάλλουν

ή σαν τα άχαρα γερμανικά
που 'ν' σαν να κόπηκαν με τον μπαλτά! (εδώ αλλάζει το μήκος μέτρο, για να ταιριάζει στα μικρούτσικα δαχτυλάκια)

:twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2013)

Μπα, δεν το σώζεις...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 3, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπα, δεν το σώζεις...



Εσύ, τώρα γιατί μου πατάς τον κάλο;  :laugh:


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2013)

SBE said:


> Το όνομα είναι επειδή το βλέπουμε το ελληνικό πόδι σε πολλά ελληνικά αγάλματα, ενώ το αιγυπτιακό στην αιγυπτιακή τέχνη.



Καταλαβαίνω από πού προέκυψε το όνομα. Η δική μου επισήμανση είναι γιατί έχω δει πολλοί να το παίρνουν τοις μετρητοίς ότι είναι γενετικός δείκτης ελληνικότητας, απόδειξη καταγωγής.


----------



## Themis (Sep 3, 2013)

Μπέρνη, υποθέτω ότι τον κάλο τον έχεις στο μεγάλο δάχτυλο, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα πέντε είναι απολύτως υγιή :inno:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 3, 2013)

Themis said:


> Υποθέτω ότι τον κάλο τον έχεις στο μεγάλο δάχτυλο, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα πέντε είναι απολύτως υγιή :inno:



Κι όμως, τον έχω στο μικρότερο από τα εφτά. :lol:
(Ευτυχώς δεν τον έχω στον εγκέφαλο :twit: )


----------



## Palavra (Dec 20, 2013)

Κοίτα να δεις που ανακάλυψα αυτό το νήμα χειμώνα καιρό και δεν μπορώ να σας πω τι πόδι έχω! Είμαι σίγουρη ότι το δεξί είναι ελληνικό, το αριστερό δεν θυμάμαι από πού κρατάει η σκούφια του


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 20, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Κοίτα να δεις που ανακάλυψα αυτό το νήμα χειμώνα καιρό και δεν μπορώ να σας πω τι πόδι έχω! Είμαι σίγουρη ότι το δεξί είναι ελληνικό, το αριστερό δεν θυμάμαι από πού κρατάει η σκούφια του


Ευτυχώς που το ανακάλυψες, γιατί είχα ξεχάσει να κάνω μια παρατήρηση:


bernardina said:


> Nα πάρει! Πάλι τίποτα για την περίπτωσή μου.
> Εγώ έχω μια παραλλαγή του ρωμαϊκού+ελληνικό: το τρίτο δεν έχει το ίδιο μήκος με τα άλλα δύο, που είναι ισομήκη, αλλά τα τρία επόμενα ακολουθούν αρμονικά φθίνουσα πορεία. :laugh:





dharvatis said:


> Κι εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο! Εδώ βλέπουμε καθαρά την επίδραση του ρωμαϊκού στοιχείου στην ελληνική γενετική ιδιοσυγκρασία


Κατά την επίσκεψη στο μουσείο της Ακρόπολης παρατήρησα ότι όλα τα αγάλματα έχουν το πόδι που περιγράφουμε οι προλαλήσαντες, όχι αυτό της φωτογραφίας. Δηλώνω συνεπώς γνήσιος απόγονος των ΑΗΠ με βάση το αδιάσειστο αυτό στοιχείο :twit:


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 20, 2013)

Κι εγώ ρωμαϊκό έχω. Από σήμερα azimuthius, παρακαλώ! Εντάξει, nickelius; :lol:


----------



## Palavra (Dec 20, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Κατά την επίσκεψη στο μουσείο της Ακρόπολης παρατήρησα ότι όλα τα αγάλματα έχουν το πόδι που περιγράφουμε οι προλαλήσαντες, όχι αυτό της φωτογραφίας. Δηλώνω συνεπώς γνήσιος απόγονος των ΑΗΠ με βάση το αδιάσειστο αυτό στοιχείο :twit:


Αγαπητέ Πατουσίνε Παλαιολόγε, καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι το άθροισμα των δαχτύλων συνεχίζει να είναι έξι, έτσι; :twit:


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 20, 2013)

Μην προσπαθείτε να μειώσετε το γένος το ελληνικόν με τέτοια ευτελή επιχειρήματα - σας παραπέμπω στην αναλυτικότατη και πειστικότατη απάντηση που έδωσε η επίσης αρχαιοελληνικότατης καταγωγής Βερναρδίς στο #22 :-D :twit:


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Κι εγώ ρωμαϊκό έχω. Από σήμερα azimuthius, παρακαλώ! Εντάξει, nickelius; :lol:



Ξέρεις, βέβαια, ότι η λέξη _αζιμούθιο_ δεν πέρασε ποτέ από τις κλασικές γλώσσες. Από τα αραβικά (_as-sumut_, «οι δρόμοι, τα σημεία του ορίζοντα») πήγε κατευθείαν στις δυτικές γλώσσες, γαλλικά και αγγλικά, και εμείς πήραμε το αγγλικό _azimuth_ και το εξελληνίσαμε. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε δεν θα βρεις λέξεις _azimuthius_ ή _azimuthium_. Που ίσως σημαίνει ότι το Βατικανό δεν έχει εντάξει τον όρο στη νεολατινική του ή δεν τον έχει εκλατινίσει. Υποθέτω ότι χρησιμοποιούν το _azimut_. Το βρήκα. Το λένε _azimutum_.


----------



## Themis (Dec 20, 2013)

Δηλαδή το σωστό είναι azimutumius; Μ' αρέσει.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 20, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Κοίτα να δεις που ανακάλυψα αυτό το νήμα χειμώνα καιρό και δεν μπορώ να σας πω τι πόδι έχω! Είμαι σίγουρη ότι το δεξί είναι ελληνικό, το αριστερό δεν θυμάμαι από πού κρατάει η σκούφια του


Τζίφος, ελληνικά και τα δύο :) Ευτυχώς από πέντε δάχτυλα :inno:


----------



## Marinos (Oct 3, 2014)

Πρωί-πρωί διαβάζω αυτό:


> Μέσω της προσωπικής της σελίδας στο Facebook ενημερώνει η υπεύθυνη Τύπου του τάφου της Αμφίπολης Α. Παναγιωταρέα για την ελληνικότητα του τάφου και των Καρυάτιδων.
> 
> Η κ. Παναγιωταρέα επικαλείται το κέιμενο του καθηγητή Παύλου Ευθυμίου στο οποίο ο καθηγητής προσπαθεί να αποδείξει την ελληνικότητα του μνημείου βάσει των δακτύλων του ποδιού των Καρυάτιδων.
> 
> ...



(Παύλος Ν. Ευθυμίου, ομότιμος καθηγητής Δασολογίας)


----------



## Earion (Oct 3, 2014)

Βγάλε τα παπούτσια σου, Παναγιωταρέα! Τώρα αμέσως! 

Κι εσύ, Μιχαλολιάκο! Κι εσύ, Κασιδιάρη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2014)

Όταν σε οποιοδήποτε θέμα το κρίσιμο στοιχείο επιστημονικού κύρους είναι η εκπαιδευτική βαθμίδα και όχι η ειδίκευση...


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2014)

Δασολογίας; ΔΑΣΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ; 
ΟΚ, είχαμε μερικά άσχετα μαθήματα επιλογής στο πανεπιστήμιο, αλλά από πότε στη δασολογία βάζουν επιλογή αρχαιολογία; Εντωμεταξύ επιλογή βιολογία δε μου φαίνεται και τόσο απίθανη, νύχτα το πέρασε το μάθημα, άραγε; Τίποτα δεν του έμεινε;
(για να μην πω για την καθηγήτρια εκπρόσωπο)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 3, 2014)

"Ελληνικά γονίδια"? 
 Είναι ΠΟΠ αυτά, σίγουρα.

Το γονίδιο της φέτας και της θρούμπας είναι στο ίδιο χρωμόσωμα;

Κάποιοι έχουν τσαρούχι στον εγκέφαλο και τους γαργαλάει η φούντα, μου φαίνεται.

Είχαμε τον ξένο δάκτυλο, τώρα έχουμε και τον ελληνικό... :woot:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 3, 2014)

Ο κιμάς και το μακαρόνι! Πόσο πιο χαμηλά, θα πέσουμε, ύψιστο Μακαρονοτέρας;


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2014)

ομότιμος καθηγητής Δασολογίας said:


> _Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όποιος έχει μεγαλύτερο δεύτερο δάχτυλο στο πόδι του, έχει απαραίτητα Ελληνικά γονίδια; ΝΑΙ!!!_


It was an idealized form in Greek sculpture, and this persisted as an aesthetic standard through Roman and Renaissance periods and later (*the **Statue of Liberty** has toes of this proportion*). There are also associations found within Celtic groups. The French call it commonly _pied grec _(just as the Italians call it_ piede greco), _but sometimes_ pied ancestral _or_ pied de Néanderthal. _[SUP][5][/SUP]
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morton%27s_toe

Το λέγαμε εμείς ότι η Ελευθερία ήταν Ελληνίδα. *Give us back our*... *Iron & Copper!* :angry: :clap:
Και τα Κελτάκια, καρντάσια, ε;



ομότιμος καθηγητής Δασολογίας said:


> _Στην ιατρική ονομάζεται Morton’s toe, στην γλυπτική ονομάζεται Ελληνικό Πόδι._



Στα αγγλικά ονομάζεται putting one's foot in one's mouth. 

Τα δέντρα έχουν πόδια, άραγε; Και βέβαια έχουν, κελτικά. 

Για την εκπρόσωπο τάφου, θου, κύριε, γιατί δεν κάνει να μαγαρίσω τη Λεξιλογία. 
Να μην πω τίποτα για τις «επιστημοσύνες» τους μέσα.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 3, 2014)

daeman said:


> Στα αγγλικά ονομάζεται putting one's foot in one's mouth.


Κι ως γνωστόν, όταν βάζεις το πόδι σου στο στόμα, μετα μυρίζεις ποδαρίλα. Η δικαιολογία της εκπροσώπου τάφου όταν κατέβασε την ανάρτηση ήταν χειρότερη από την ίδια την ανάρτηση. Η φράση «Μερικοί απέδειξαν ότι δεν μπορούν να ακούσουν "ἀλλη" άποψη εκτός από την δική τους και θεωρούν ότι η θεωρία αυτή είναι ρατσιστική» αναδίδει την χαρακτηριστικά επιθετική αμετροέπεια των ανθρώπων που δεν μπορούν να παραδεχτούν την κοτσάνα τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 3, 2014)

Επίσης είπε και τα εξής για μπάτσες:



> Ο κ. Παύλος Ν. Ευθυμίου είναι καθηγητής το ΑΠΘ. Δεν τον ξέρω [...] Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ειδικός ή όχι.
> 
> [...] Οπότε κι εγώ το κατεβάζω...Αλλωστε ότι το είδαν 9.000 άνθρωποι και αναπτύχθηκαν δεκάδες γνώμες καλό είναι.



Θέλει πολλή φαιά ουσία για να καταλάβεις αν ένας δασολόγος είναι ειδικός στην ανατομία. Όπως λέει, όμως, η ζημιά έγινε. Δημιουργήθηκαν 9000 υποψήφια κεφάλια λερναίας ύδρας. Ας ελπίσουμε αυτά τα κεφάλια να είχαν όλα μυαλό και κριτική σκέψη και να μην οδηγήσουν σε νέα τέρατα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2014)

daeman said:


> Και τα Κελτάκια, καρντάσια, ε;


.Βλ.:


Zazula said:


> Το λατ. _Volcae_ στα ελληνικά έγινε _Ουάλκαι_. Ωστόσο, το _Volcae_ το πήραν οι Γερμανοί και έπλασαν τον γενικό όρο _Walha_ με τον οποίον χαρακτήριζαν άλλα φύλα, αρχικά κελτικά και κατόπιν εν γένει εκλατινισμένα, κι ο οποίος στο τέλος κατέληξε να χαρακτηρίζει κάθε ξένο. Έτσι έφτασε (μέσω της σλαβικής) στην ελληνική και δημιουργήθηκε η λέξη *Βλάχος*. Το _Walha_ έχει γεννήσει πολλές άλλες λέξεις σε διάφορες γλώσσες (βλ. παραπάνω άρθρο), μερικές από τις οποίες οδήγησαν και σε αντίστοιχες ελληνικές (π.χ. _Βαλλόνος_, _Ουαλία_).


----------

